# It Just Had to Happen.....



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill Never Ever & I repeat Never Put A Knifefish with a fake Skull in a Fishtank together Again!!!! 

I aquired this beautiful Tiger Knifefish from Charles yesterday & he was doing very well with his tankmates until I went to bed last night. I woke up this morning to find him stuck, STUCK in the skulls nose. I was like oh crap! So I first tried to assist him out of the skull and it wasn't working. So I took the skull out and did what I thought was the best move at the time (6AM in the morning!!)Smash! Right on my hand first! Then, smashed the skull open without hitting him. Saw that he was literally stuck in there. So I had to hit the skull Again. This time I got him out! He was still breathing. So what Lisa & I did was we covered the tank, put some salt/melafix & took me to Emergency to get my hand looked at. I just hope he makes it, my hand will heal, but he may not. 

some story eh...* thumbs down *


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Ben, First I hope that you heal with no complications. Second I hope your new little guy will be ok as well. That is horrible but good this you are such a quick thinker. We need to be careful with any decorations that we use in the tank. I had a platy get stuck in between two plantish things once and died in there. After hearing this story I think I will not use fake anymore. 
Again I hope that you both recover and sorry to hear about your little/big guy.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

What a way to wake up Ben, i am glad that u mannage to get him out of that skull, hopefully he will b ok, sorry to hear that u got hurt too hope u feel better soon  all the things we do for our fish huh


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

everyone please pray to the fish gods tonight


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry to heard that, that why i will careful put decorations in my tank, good thing u woke up early can find out! hope you new guy okie!


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

hope you and your fish is okay. 

i had a similar thing happen with two fish in a fake rock which was hollow and has a small access at the bottom of it. they decided to dig under neath and turn it into their new cave / home. stupid fish, took me 3 hrs to get the back out. fake rock went in the trash right after that


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I lost one of my dwarf corys when he wedged himself into a little cranny on a car decoration I had  Fish are too inquisitive for their own good *sigh*

I hope you AND your new fish are ok!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

beN said:


> everyone please pray to the fish gods tonight


I will give them a sacrifice (thinking a bag of popcorn will be good) it will be a burnt offering and the smell will linger


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> I will give them a sacrifice (thinking a bag of popcorn will be good) it will be a burnt offering and the smell will linger


You're nuts TCR, lol. Hope it works though btw


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Unfortunately the Tiger did not make it    
Looks as though we are on the hunt for more livestock.

Thanks to everyone for your kind words
It seems some of us have learned the hard way with decor!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm very sorry to hear that your Tiger knifefish didn't make it. But, nobody could have tried harder to rescue the fish than you two did. 

I also hope that beN's hand is okay.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well the swelling has gone down. 

im limited to paperwork though at work. which sucks!

so i hope over the long weekend my hand gets better.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I am so sorry he didn't make it 

Ben, wish you fast recovery, so you won't suffer next week!


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

sorry to hear that! hold your hand getting better after long weekend!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

too bad! hope you can recovery and your hand okie ! 
have a nice Thanksgiving day!


----------

